# What's in a name?



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Was just sat here thinking about forum names and how whilst some are self explanatory others are a little more unusual. I decided on "The Boggit keeper" because for some reason that I can't even remember now, the mice in our family have always been known collectively as "boggits" hence my forum name(more that a little daft,I know!) :lol:
Has anyone got any amusing(or otherwise) insights into what inspired their forum name?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Um...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Besides being mouse obsessed, I'm also horse obsessed, so I named myself after my horse, Autumn, who was born in 2005.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> Besides being mouse obsessed, I'm also horse obsessed, so I named myself after my horse, Autumn, who was born in 2005.


Great! I'm also mad about mice & mad about horses, I don't have my own horses any more- too expensive  so I settle for weekly dressage lessons to try and keep the old bones feeling not quite so old, plus I need my regular equine fix  
I always thought it funny that I could be addicted to two critters at the opposite ends of the size spectrum- and now I know I'm not alone! Nice to meet you


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, my mare is prenant, but it's WAY longer for a horse baby than for mice! I think that's why I started breeding mice--to get my baby fix! But it's funny because for a treat I bring home a handful of alfalfa for my mice, and when I'm with my horse I get what I think is a "small" handful, and then I go home and realize I grabbed enough alfalfa to drown my mice! :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I live in Kentucky (Home of the Kentucky Derby, the Horse Capital of the World) and yet I've never "gotten" horses. I guess I'm a weirdo.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know if I should admit to this in writing but aside from the aesthetics- I just have to look at some mice and horses and just appreciate the line and form, just everything about them really but I think the icing on the cake is the smell - there is something about the smell of a clean mousie, all warm and sweet(maybe the bedding has something to do with it) the same goes for horses and I think they all have their "own smell" I'm sure I could have identified mine by the smell!  
Apologies to those I may have shocked or offended  I hope there are some of you folks out there that know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I too love horses and mice, but I also went on to bunnies. I couldn't have a horse, so I threw myself into breeding my bunnies. The only reason I mention this is because I could identify about 30 of my 40 bunnies by smell alone. That was about 5 years ago. I still can't have my horse,  but I have 2 bunnies, and a lot of mice, aside from the rest of the zoo. :lol: I think I am finally okay without having the horse of my dreams (a black and white tobiano, or a brown and white paint, or a chestnut w/ a blaze and socks... *sigh) I have a couple mice though that have the markings I wanted on a horse.  Life just doesnt get better than when you are surrounded by little (or big) sweeties that always want a cuddle and lots of attention.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> lol, my mare is prenant, but it's WAY longer for a horse baby than for mice! I think that's why I started breeding mice--to get my baby fix! But it's funny because for a treat I bring home a handful of alfalfa for my mice, and when I'm with my horse I get what I think is a "small" handful, and then I go home and realize I grabbed enough alfalfa to drown my mice! :lol:


Tell me about it! As I said, I live in the horse capital of the world so when I call places and ask if they will sell me some hay, they always want to sell it to me by the truck-full and can't seem to fathom that I only need a very small (by their standards) bag.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> Um...


 :lol: Can't possibly imagine your inspiration Jack...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yours either!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

My mare was bred to a black and white tobiano! I'm really hoping for a black and white stud colt, but a chestnut would be gorgeous too! If you know anything about horse genetics, the stud is homozygous for Paint (which is dominant in horses) and he is a/a E/e, the a/a means he's not a bay horse, and the E/e means is is a black (E) carrying red (e). My mare is a bay, so she is A/A or A/a, I haven't had her tested so I don't know, and E/e. So the foal has a 25% chance of being red, chestnut, and a 75% chance of being black based, which is bay or black. If my mare is A/A, the foal will be bay or chestnut, if she is A/a, then it's chestnut 25%, bay 37.5%, black 37.5%.

Umm...  Sorry, I tend to get really excited talking about my mare.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Interestingly, horse red (e/e) is the same kind of red Americans have in mice -- "recessive yellow," from the Extension locus (thus the letter "e").


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It was the first thing that came to mind the first time I joined an online rodent forum. It's been my habit to practice the old adage 'anything worth doing is worth overdoing', and I've always tried to be the best possible at anything I do. Thus, with my nature being like that, an imperious sounding tag seemed fitting. Cuz I'm good; I'm really, really good. At mousie stuff and at a bunch of other stuff as well.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Tratallen is simply a very old nickname (wont go into boring details how it came into existence) and I've used it for years.
I also like to have a degree of anonymity (the result of a permanently guilty conscience :lol: )

xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Windy Hill is the name of my road.


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

My husband is native american so my mousery name is Sarah's Ayianna Rodentry meaning Sarah's ever blooming Rodentry. I also want to name our first daughter Ayianna cause it sounds pretty.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Rhasputin, is the name of my RolePlaying character. 
I use it for everything from forums, to my email address.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Jujubee is the name of my cat...I know thats a little ironic since it is a mouse breeding forum especially since my cat looks a little like Hitler, but I think it is cute. Here is the proof... and 18 was my lacrosse number...








yup...


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, a Hitler looking cat, cute


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> My mare was bred to a black and white tobiano! I'm really hoping for a black and white stud colt, but a chestnut would be gorgeous too! If you know anything about horse genetics, the stud is homozygous for Paint (which is dominant in horses) and he is a/a E/e, the a/a means he's not a bay horse, and the E/e means is is a black (E) carrying red (e). My mare is a bay, so she is A/A or A/a, I haven't had her tested so I don't know, and E/e. So the foal has a 25% chance of being red, chestnut, and a 75% chance of being black based, which is bay or black. If my mare is A/A, the foal will be bay or chestnut, if she is A/a, then it's chestnut 25%, bay 37.5%, black 37.5%.
> 
> Umm...  Sorry, I tend to get really excited talking about my mare.


I know a teeny bit about horse genetics... I used play a game that worked with horse genetics, and thats what first got me interested in any colour genetics! hehe

Horsies red gene e is recessive, but when homozygous it is completely dominant over everything else.

I believe horses also have an At gene and a d gene, but they do something Completely different than in mice! LOL

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Horsies red gene e is recessive, but when homozygous it is completely dominant over everything else.


It is the same in mice. e/e is fully epistatic (not dominant) to everything on every other locus except d/d (where it is a washed-out dull yellow instead of a full-bodied yellow) and C-dilutes (where it is again washed out, but still there).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Interesting... because the d gene in horses (dun) also affects their red. And also the cream gene obviously, which is what creates the prettiest horse colour ever, Palomino. So really I lied... what I should have said is 'When Homozygous, it is completely dominant over the A locus' hehehe


----------

